# اللهجات السعودية: المختصر



## Linguist777

> تركيب الأبواب لغرفة المدير و*المختصر*


(من جدول كميات لأعمال إنشاءات، يخلط الفصحى بالعامية)

ما المقصود بكلمة *المختصر*؟
من السياق فهمت أنها قد تعني غرفة خاصة، لكن لم أجد الكلمة في أي معجم، ويظهر أنها نادرة
طبعا من مراجعتها في جميع الملف ظهر لي أنها غير مرتبطة بالاختصار أو التلخيص​


----------



## aarif.aalim

المختصر كلمة مستعملة في السعودية منذ سنوات قليلة،
تم استحداث الكلمة بعد التوسع والتحديث في المنشآت الحكومية،
مثال ذلك: في المحاكم أو إمارة المنطقة أو بعض الجهات الحكومية المشابهة.

لماا سميت "المختصر" ؟
تسمى "المختصر" نظراً لكونها غرفة صغيرة المساحة
معدة لاجتماع مغلق بين شخصين أو ثلاثة وما شابه ذلك
للتفاهم حول موضوع أو إشكال معين.

هل الكلمة تعبر عن المعنى المراد بشكل سليم ؟
في رأيي الشخي: لا. وبالإمكان اشتقاق كلمة أخرى أكثر تعبيراً عن المعنى المراد.


----------



## Linguist777

كلام جميل
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

